# tournament blues



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

When a big blue marlin is brought in for weight, is anything done with the meat? Is it sold, given away, food bank? Or is it not suitable for consumption at that point, and trashed? 
No I'm not a bunnyhugger trying to cause trouble, just curious'


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

Most tourneys give it to food bank type charity.


----------

